# 20th SF Support Questions



## BRobertsHS4 (Dec 15, 2016)

Greetings gentlemen!

I am 34 and about to sign my contract with the MS National Guard to be a 68W1F with 2/20th SFG out of Grenada. I have a few questions about the unit and my recruiter doesn't really have all the answers since he's only sent a couple guys directly to 20th, so I figured I'd ask here. 

1. My recruiter really could not tell me exactly with a 68W1F with 2/20th does. Can anyone give me a little insight? I've done a little google research, but finding information (other than just general requirements) about SF Support is limited. 

2. I've found on some other forums where 68W's attached to SF and Ranger regs can go to the SOCM course and to a 3-week Special Operations Combat School. Would this be the case with NG 20th? 

3. My recruiter said that being with 20th, the opportunities to go to more schools will be there (vs. Infantry or other positions). Is this the case (i.e., Air Assault, SERE, HALO)?

Sorry for so many questions guys. Finding information about support groups seems to be limited via normal routes. Stay safe!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2016)

A non tabbed 68W1 right out of basic will do sick call support for the TMC and training, they don't even know enough to be truly effectiveat anything else until they've worked with seasoned medical personnel.  You will go to a Support Bn (GSB) or Support Co (GSC) after attending Basic, AIT and BAC.  You'll have to earn a slot to SOCM or any other school.  don't hold your breath for anything other than SOCM as a non-tabbed support medic.  Not being a hard ass, being truthful and up-front.  Hierarchy for schools is job specific - a support medic is not very high on any list.


----------



## BRobertsHS4 (Dec 16, 2016)

X SF med - No problem on the being a hard ass, I respect that and want to hear the realities. I know recruiters will blow some smoke up your... Well, you get the picture. I chose to go 68W1 with 20th because I don't think I am physically ready yet to go to selection. I want to condition myself a little before I try, but if I don't make it, I don't want to be sent to what the MS NG needs (i.e. sanitary specialists, or something similar lol). I have been an EMT since 2004 and advanced tactical medic for SWAT, however I don't work on an ambulance or rescue these days. The 68W slot is more my style than a mechanic or logistics. I have a lot of experience in medical and trauma so I will go all out to prove myself and see what happens. Either way, if I go to selection, cool... If I don't, I'll support you guys the best I possibly can. Thanks for the experienced insight


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2016)

If you're good at your job, remember the hierarchy of the whole Group, and get into fighting shape you stand a good shot at getting to Selection from a Support position.  One goal at a time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2016)

Group was for a time pushing hard to get support folks to go to SOCM. I do not know if that is still ongoing. It was mostly females, but also some dudes with critical language skills, as if they were going to take females on missions having another medic is never a bad thing. I know 3rd group sent at least 4 females through SOCM, all of whom had been normal 68W's previously.


----------



## BRobertsHS4 (Dec 16, 2016)

Sounds like I have the wrong plumbing to get to SOCM then lol


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2016)

BRobertsHS4 said:


> Sounds like I have the wrong plumbing to get to SOCM then lol



No. group has slots. Whether they have the go-getters to fill them is a different story.


----------



## BRobertsHS4 (Dec 16, 2016)

TLDR20,

I'm definitely a go-getter. If I go 68W with 20th Support, I will show myself to be competent, able-bodies, and reliable.. What changes or happens if they send me to SOCM?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2016)

BRobertsHS4 said:


> TLDR20,
> 
> I'm definitely a go-getter. If I go 68W with 20th Support, I will show myself to be competent, able-bodies, and reliable.. What changes or happens if they send me to SOCM?



Look into it. You are a go-getter.


----------

